# Call of Duty online play problems



## thendis (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey everyone, 

I bought Call of Duty today, and have been attempting to play online, but I keep getting booted from servers for one of two reasons:

1) My PunkButser software is out of date, even though I went to the website and downloaded the latest updates. 

2) I get booted with this weird message: 

c var r_nv_fog_ dist=1

whatever that means?!

Has anyone else had these problems? 

I presume it's a problem using a Mac on a PC server, but donno.


----------



## applemaz (Sep 16, 2005)

The c var r_nv_fog_ dist=1 is a variable you can set via the console menu.  I'm guessing you aren't setting this yourself and the game is attempting to do so and it causes a problem.  I'm guessing your video card is trying to enable rendering the fog visuals in the game and it is having a problem.

Load up the game and in the menu system bring down the console using the ` key (which has ~ on it too)
type: /seta r_nv_fog_dist 0  (zero turns the setting to off)
press enter

I'd make sure you have the most recent video card drivers installed (check the card manufacturer's website) and the most recent game update for Call of Duty.

As for the punkbuster software, I wasn't aware that it existed for Macintosh.  Perhaps you can help me out and let me know where I can download it?  I can't stand cheaters in FPS games.


----------



## thendis (Sep 16, 2005)

hey applemaz, thanks for the speedy reply. I will definately give that a go. Fingers crossed! I can't find a Mac update for my video card (nVidia GeForce FX 5200), but changing the in-game graphics settings might help. 

Punkbuster appears to be in-built into CoD, so I don't think you can download a stand-alone version of it, only updates for specific games that use it. Ordinarily it updates itself upon entering a server, but it doesn't work with a Mac.


----------



## applemaz (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm willing to bet the NVidia FX 5200 for Mac doesn't support the fog rendering in Call of Duty.  It's probably too old of a card.  Turning it off in the console should do the trick for you.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 16, 2005)

Sometimes you get rogue servers that have their own funny settings, so if you've been playing on only a couple of servers then try other ones and see if you get the same problems.  Occasionally if I go to a server I see a message from the Console warning me that I am using an old version of PB, but most servers don't seem to mind.

*1)* Are you using the latest CoD patch (1.51c)?  That may effect things.  You can get it from here.  Be warned: you won't be able to play your old single player saved games.  I haven't updated to 1.51c as I still want to play them, so I'm using something like 1.5 (I think).

Make sure that in Multiplayer Options you have the Punkbuster option set to Yes.

To update PB automatically may require the Allow Downloading setting in Multiplayer Options to be turned on, but I'm not too sure (think this refers to custom maps and the like rather than PB, but I'm not sure).

However, I would try visiting a variety of different servers as it _may_ just be one or two servers being picky rather than a problem on your part that you will _have_ to sort out.

*2)* As for the fog, go to Options > System > Graphics and switch nVidia fog distance to No.  That should fix it!  I think it basically just sets that cvar to 0, which you can also do manually via the console as applemaz has suggested.


----------



## thendis (Sep 17, 2005)

dude, you guys all rock! worked like a charm - have had no problems since 

Great game. Makes me less annoyed that there is no counter-strike for mac.

While I have you here: I've noticed that many servers are offering United Offensive servers, usually more than regular CoD. What does United Offensive offer that is different to CoD? Is it just new maps, or are there special new multiplayer modes?

Thanks again guys,


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 17, 2005)

Hooray!  Glad to hear you're up and running again!  

United Offensive is, at least in my opinion, really quite different.  It _does_ offer alternative game modes, rather than simply being a couple of new maps or weapons.

The obvious difference is that there are tanks and jeeps.  The new maps are huge in comparison to the old ones (which means sometimes you can suffer from lag), and there are new weapons too such as:


anti-tank weapons (Panzerfaust, bazooka)
machineguns mounted on tripods (takes you a few seconds to get down on the ground and set it up, but then you just mow people down!)
the Germans have a new Gewehr rifle that holds ten bullets and can be fired more readily than the KAR
the Russians have a Tokarev rifle, similar but inferior to the Gewehr
the British pistol is now the Webley, which I love!
satchel charges that can't be thrown as far as nades but do a heck of a lot of damage!
smoke grenades to hide you as you run
eventually, if you do really well, you get to call in artillery strikes!

One aspect of UO I wasn't sure of is that you tend to "earn" things.  When you first start, you spawn with your chosen gun, pistol and one nade.  After you have got 10 kills you then spawn with another nade and a smoke grenade.  At 20 kills you also get satchel charges.  You're ability to kill therefore goes up exponentially: if you started well and went around killing everyone, you'd start spawning with more weapons that gives you even more killing potential.

There are also little modifications like when viewing through a sniper scope you don't have a black surrounding covering the rest of the screen but a more realistic effect.

There are new game modes.  They are:


Base Assault - each side has three bases, and the object is to use tanks and artillery to blow them apart, then send a soldier on foot down into the basement to plant charges and blow them up.  Imagine Search & Destory, but the objective is covered by a concrete shell that has to be blown up by tanks first!  I love this game type.
Domination - three points to be controlled (symbolized by raising your side's flag) and if you control them you get points.  Just like the same game mode from Unreal Tournament, if you're familar with that.
Capture the Flag - don't need to explain that one! 
All the usual CoD ones exist too, so you can play Team Deathmatch or Headquarters with smoke grenades and the new weapons

When I first got UO I have to admit I was a little frustrated by it.  As soon as you spawn, everyone rushes to grab the anti-tank weapons and then grab a tank or jeep.  If I was too slow, I'd then trek across the map by foot, which takes ages and I usually would run around a corner into an enemy tank that blew me away!

I went back to ordinary CoD, but recently began to get bored of that and tried UO again.  I love it now!  If people play fairly then it's great fun, although sometimes the matches turn into stalemates.

Depending upon your monetary situation and how much you like CoD, it could be well worth investment.


----------



## thendis (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks for the comprehensive post BlackFlag; exactly the info I was after. 

Sounds like UO is well worth it, plus it's only ~$40 (AU) anyway. 

I was never a big fan of Domination in UT, but the Base Assault type sounds awsome. Think I'll be dropping down the the appleStore monday...


----------



## sugardaddyhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,
   I bought Call of Duty yesterday from the Mac store and love the Single Player mode.  I was trying to get the Multiplayer feature going but it seemed that it could never find a server or game with the "join a game" part.  I run airrport express all over the house and get full strength everywhere.  Could it be that this game is old enough (1 year?) that noone is playing the multiplayer part anymore or did I not set it up correctly?  Just curious.
This game rules either way.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## thendis (Sep 23, 2005)

hey sugardaddyhead, 

Not sure if it's the same thing, but it took me a while to figure out what turned out to be incredibly simple. 

1) When you go into join game menu, first make sure you have "Internet" selected from 'Source' (click it and it will toggle through local>internet>favourites>), 

2) then change the Connection type to what you have int he same way (clicking it will cycle through DSL>IDSN>56k>etc). 

3) Click REFRESH LIST. At first I was clicking QUICK REFRESH, which does nothing unless there are servers already there to refresh. 

If that doesn't work, perhaps it's your version? Have you updated CoD to 1.5 yet? it's a 333MB download (ouch!). 

If worse comes to worst, you can always manually look for active servers, record their address, then hit to ~ button from the main menu to bring down the console and enter:

connect <server IP address>

and you will connect to the server.

let me know how you go.


----------



## thendis (Sep 23, 2005)

BlackFlag said:
			
		

> Hooray!  Glad to hear you're up and running again!
> 
> United Offensive is, at least in my opinion, really quite different.  It _does_ offer alternative game modes, rather than simply being a couple of new maps or weapons.
> ...
> Depending upon your monetary situation and how much you like CoD, it could be well worth investment.



Well I bought United Offensive...best $40 I have ever spent. It friggin rocks. I have been playing Capture the Flag the most - especially on maps with vehicles. It is so immersive. There is nothing quite like speeding your jeep into enemy lines, then diving into the bushes to try and sneak up to the flag...then getting back into your jeep and making a break for it (and getting blown up by a tank just 3 seconds later!). 

I seriously perfer COD:UO to Counter Strike Source. never throught i would say that. 

Good call.


----------



## rustach (Oct 5, 2005)

I've have two copies of CoD United Offensive on two different Macs connected to my router connected to my cable modem. We're trying to get both of us into the same online game but can't. If one person gets in the other either doesn't see the same game server or stops while trying to load the game map. Is there a way to make two CoD clients join a single game server on the Internet? Or am I stuck because both sharing the same IP address via NAT?
Thanks
Ron


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 6, 2005)

BlackFlag said:
			
		

> United Offensive is, at least in my opinion, really quite different.  It _does_ offer alternative game modes, rather than simply being a couple of new maps or weapons.



Hi BlackFlag! Didn't know you were a CoD UO wallah! It's been a while since I played  been too busy trying to help the peeps on MacOSX.com  but I used to be a fairly dab hand, once upon a time.   

I started off with MoH Spearhead and joined a clan. I've kinda abbreviated the ol' name here, 'cos *{**9**}*CaptainQuark*[cp]* in a non-clan situation causes more problems than it's worth!   You might wanna check out the site: {**9**}*TheNiners* Unfortunately, most of 'em have moved on to BF2, so I'm feeling kinda isolated.

So where do you normally play? I keep promising to dust off the ol' CoD UO and recommence dispensing Captainly batterings to all who dare to stand before me, so if you have a regular server you play on PM me the ol' IP and I'll show you a few nifty moves!


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry for my massively late reply, Captain Quark! I've just moved into new college accommodation, and I haven't set up my net access yet. 

Introduction first: I'm BlackFlag[UK1] from the UK1 clan.  Just like your lot, they've switched to BF2 so my major interaction with everyone is organizing the fantasy football! At least now that TeamSpeex is out I will be able to chat with them... once I finally get around to buying my copy of Tiger!  

I used to regularly play on the 5thW server, which runs Base Assault maps.

IP = 194.109.217.194:28961

There's nothing like hopping in a jeep and bombing it down to the other team's bases, watching your teammates suddenly jump out and then realizing why they did that as you get blown to smithereens by a lurking tank! 

Unfortunately they don't let us play games on the college network, but I occasionally pop home so you might see me on then.


----------

